# Help needed with basketball slingshot



## Juggle.Early (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello. This is my first post. I teach high school students with intellectual and physical disabilities. We have a basketball league, and I am trying to design something that will allow my students who use wheelchairs to shoot free throws. I have made a mock-up of my idea in PVC, and have a friend who is going to make it out of metal for me. I got my idea from a 3-person water balloon launcher. I am at the point now where I am trying to decide which color Thera Tube to use. I plan to have 4 sections of tube connecting to a fabric or leather pocket of some sort. Please, if you have the time, take a look at my pictures, and then give me your suggestions.

Important information:
My contraption is just over 4 feet long. The tubes will attach at the rear of the main vertical section, up to the front posts (18 inches), around rollers, and then back a total of 27 inches. I will be connecting it to a rockwell Jaw Stand (pictured) so I can set the correct angle.

It will have to travel a distance of 15 feet, with enough arc to go into a 10 foot high basket.

Hopefully this info helps clarify my needs.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to SSF! PM sent regarding your inquiry. Good luck with it.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Ahh Virginia, the Old Dominion State! Well anyway, welcome to the forum! I'm not sure what suggestions to give you but good luck with it!


----------

